# Welcome Light Timeout is Validated



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheat Sheet #3 indicates that the welcome light timeout has not been tested. Just to let you know, I changed WL_TIMEOUT from the default 14 to 28. As expected the welcome lights now remain on for 40 seconds (28 HEX) instead of 20.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought, this could be changed from idrive settings. Isn't it?


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

icuc said:


> I thought, this could be changed from idrive settings. Isn't it?


No. The pathway light timeout can be adjusted from iDrive. The welcome lights cannot.


----------



## JonathanArcher (Mar 22, 2010)

*Welcome lights*



radarguy said:


> No. The pathway light timeout can be adjusted from iDrive. The welcome lights cannot.


bump -- did it as well- thank you.

Doing some other light coding--- the welcome lights now fade on/off like the previous model years of other series have - and the fog lights now come on as welcome lights too.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

JonathanArcher said:


> bump -- did it as well- thank you.
> 
> Doing some other light coding--- the welcome lights now fade on/off like the previous model years of other series have - and the fog lights now come on as welcome lights too.


Couple of queries:

What option did you choose for Soft on/off? Value of soft_on or soft_on_led?
Did you try a value higher than 40 seconds (28Hex); say something like 60 seconds (3CHex) or higher?
Did you try playing with the parameter WL_MAX?

Any help much appreciated?


----------



## JonathanArcher (Mar 22, 2010)

I just did the 40 seconds was enough for me. For the tail lights and rings I chose LED because they are. Don't want to short them or anything


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

JonathanArcher said:


> I just did the 40 seconds was enough for me. For the tail lights and rings I chose LED because they are. Don't want to short them or anything


The reason I ask 40 seconds is that any higher values somehow do not get accepted by the system? I thought maybe you had played with the WL_MAX settings to see if this increases the timeout in multiples of 40seconds&#8230;.

Also: How long do the lights in your door handles stay on? Are these linked to the Welcome Lights Timeout or is this setting somewhere else?


----------



## JonathanArcher (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually didn't even pay attention to the door handles lights. I'll take a look tonight!


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

My door handle lights timeout didn't change when I changed my welcome lights timeout. I suspect it can be modified, but I have no clue as to which parameter to use.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

radarguy said:


> My door handle lights timeout didn't change when I changed my welcome lights timeout. I suspect it can be modified, but I have no clue as to which parameter to use.


@radarguy:
You are right, the door handle lights are independent of WL_Timeout. I too am trying to find the relevant setting to increase this, but no luck so far...

Also, in continuation to WL_Timeout...
Did you try a value higher than 40 seconds (28Hex); say something like 60 seconds (3CHex) or higher?
Did you try playing with the parameter WL_MAX?


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

I only tried 40 seconds because that suited my needs and I did not explore WL_MAX.


----------

